# 1967 Deluxe Stingray- before and after



## sfhschwinn (Jul 4, 2015)

My friend who does estate sales (same person I got my 49' Phantom from last year on ebay that a few fellow Cabers wanted) got another job and when doing the walkthrough with the owner immediately called me about this beauty. The owner got it new in 67' and it has been sitting in his dads garage since the 70s when he stopped using it. Drove to long Island on Thursday to get it and spent 8 hours yesterday polishing every nut and bolt. Installed a Schwinn westwind repop front tire and a Duro Knobby back tire. I only had a spare krate sissy bar to use for now but may leave it on as it rides really nice. I just need an original cable housing for the front brake and according to the 67' catalog the bike should have the tufted silver glow seat? but since it is a November bike it may have been sold in 68 with the standard seat.


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 5, 2015)

That was a productive 8 hours!
Looks great!


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice work!


----------

